# The scariest thing ever happened...



## Madison (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought Penny was going to die, it was awful  I've been a wreck all week.

I had a friend over last Saturday and she accidently sat on my Penny (shes only 1.9lbs right now), sending my baby into a seizure and then into shock. When she accidently sat on her I thought Penny was fine as I couldnt see, but she didnt yelp or make any noise so I was like, "no no shes fine, she'd cry if it was a big deal". But then my friend started to scream because my baby had gone into what looked like a seizure. 

It was so awful, I just started bawling on the spot, I didnt know what to do, it was past midnight and everywhere was close and we didnt have a car. We had no idea what part got sat on and we were terrified it was her chest or her head. 

After she stopped seizuring she was in shock and couldnt move, she lay there breathing very weird and making awful groaning noises. I called the vet emergency as my friend and fiance tried to keep Penny awake. I ended up haveing to wait on hold for 20 minutes and I was a wreck, bawling curled up on the floor almost passing out, I thought I was watching my baby die.

My fiance ended up getting me up and next to Penny as she lay there so she could smell me near her and I just talked to her. It was awful. I held her little paw and just cried. 

When the vet finnaly came on the phone he told me to try to stand her up, which was scary because I didnt want to move her, but we did it and Penny could stand which he said was a really great sign. I was told to try to get her to eat and if there was any problem to call back. She curled right up on my lap for the rest of the night and My fiance and I slept in the living room with her all night and the end is very good news....she is fine now!!! Gave us the biggest scare but is back to her normal self. She has a vet appointment next Tuesday to get checked out just in case but all is normal. Penny will be wearing a bell on her collar from now on, I couldnt live without her.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh my how horrible for you! So scary, I don't know what I would have done.
I am still shaking from reading this and to think you had to wait 20 minutes for an "emergency" vet to speak with you! Bless you and Penny.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh that sounds like a scary nightmare,so glad she's ok,bet you feel worse than she does now.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my gosh, that is HORRIBLE. I hope she doesn't have any long term effects from that. Very sad! I'm glad she is getting checked out at the vet. What a nightmare!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh that's awful, you must have been so terrified.  I'm so glad she seems ok now, and very glad she's seeing a vet to make sure everything checks out. Let us know what the vet says. xx


----------



## Madison (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words  I will definatly let you know what the vet says, it was a nightmare, I couldnt believe it either about having to wait so long for a vet...it could mean life or death.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh goodness, that sounds so scary! Terrible! I'm so sorry! I'm glad to hear she's okay. Let us know how her vet visit goes. Best wishes little Penny, and Mom!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh my I am so sorry, poor little Penny. I have read that is one of the #1 killer of chis so she is very lucky. Please keep us post on the vet appt. (((HUGS))) to you all.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh that is awful.. our thoughts are with you.. i hope your vets check is okay. Your friend must feel awful.. i would. Sounds like Penny is a strong little thing


----------



## Dollyandtheblackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh my gosh! That's so scary! I don't blame you for being a wreck but I'm glad everything was ok


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Poor Penny!!! Poor you!!! 
I'm thrilled to hear that she is okay. It's to bad you couldn't get a vet appointment sooner though. Let us know how it goes.
Hugs to the both of you!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

That is very scary! I'm glad she is ok!


----------



## Madison (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah they had no earlier appointment  But she is acting normal thank God. And my friend felt horrible, she was crying with me, it was an accident and now she will be being so careful!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh what a terrifying ordeal for you all!!
Thank goodness she is doing good!!

They are so quick sometimes to jump up.
I have caught Daisy scoot into my seat before me.
That makes me want to get bell too now, just to be safe.
Your pal must still feel awful too.

I too think that was terrible you had to wait on the phone like that, unreal!!

Hope it's all good news at the vets anyway. xxx


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

How awful - but thankfully all is well !


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh my gosh! My eyes started swelling up just reading this. What a horrifying experience for the both of you.

I'm so glad to hear it had a positive outcome, and I'm sending prayers your way it stays that way. xx


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Poor Penny and her momma! What a terrible night for you guys. I'm so glad to hear she's back to normal now though. Good luck at the vets.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh my! How terrible for you and Penny. We're so glad to hear Penny is okay now. Please keep us updated about her condition after her appointment with the vet. Bella and I send hugs to you and Penny.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Very scary, I'm so sorry. Please lets us know what the vet has to say.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Madison said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words  I will definatly let you know what the vet says, it was a nightmare, I couldnt believe it either about having to wait so long for a vet...it could mean life or death.


I'm so sorry this happened to your sweet baby. I know it was horrifying for everyone. It's hard to remain calm in emergency situations such as this and I'm glad your BF was able to help.

Please don't be so upset about waiting to talk to the vet. It's amazing that he came to the phone in the first place. Emergency clinics are like Emergency Rooms for people. The doctor is busy with the patients in the clinic and generally don't take phone calls. More than likely, the fact that you had no transportation is the reason he talked to you via phone. I'm terribly shocked that no one advised you to bring her in for an evaluation. This was a severe reaction and could easily have ended tragically. It might be a good idea to have the phone number to a taxi service listed by the telephone, along with the address and phone number of the E-Clinic. In the event of any future doggy emergencies, you'll be able to get to the clinic in a timely manner for your baby. It's only by the grace of God that all ended well in this situation. 

Prayers to you and yours for a speedy recovery and no future problems are found when she makes to the vet.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

omg how awful for you both...fingers crossed she will make a full recovery.

{{HUGS}}

I know it wasn't your friends fault but I bet you could of killed her..it is so easerly done I have nearly sat on Trin lots of times as she jumps where you have sat as its nice and warm.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg its awful when something like that happens! My layla got acidently stood on when she was 14 weeks old and weighted about 1lb. It was a horrible time for me and her. she stayed in the vets for 3 days and had a fractured skull and the very top of her neck was broken. its so awful when something happens to yours dogs! Im glad shes okay and has no injuries!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

oh my god that gave me goose bumps. so pleased she is now ok xx


----------



## Madison (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone, and oh my gosh JRZL, that is awful! I'm glad your baby is alright too...it seriously it heart breaking to watch something you love be hurt...it is the saem feeling as if I had a human loved one injured, thank God I had my boyfriend and my other friend there to help me because I could not function on my own.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am soooo sorry this happened.I am glad she is ok.


----------



## Madison (Dec 23, 2009)

Just updating you all that the vets went well and there was no damage that he could tell. He said it sounds like she got the wind knocked out of her and that she'll be fine! Also she gained some weight and is now 2lbs! yay!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

so happy to hear that Penny is doing well


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Madison said:


> Just updating you all that the vets went well and there was no damage that he could tell. He said it sounds like she got the wind knocked out of her and that she'll be fine! Also she gained some weight and is now 2lbs! yay!


great news! its such a relief to hear she is okay


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That's really good news!!
You must be so relieved! x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel. I thought I had lost Quigley last month. My daughters dog alerted to something un-expectantly and ran over him. Her dog is 100 pounds and was across the yard from us (far enough away I thought Quigs was safe). He ran right over Quigley sending him rolling. When I picked him up he was completely limp. I really thought he was dead. I was frantic. When I gently shook him I felt some resistance but he was non responsive. I got in the car and drove straight to the vet. Keeping him awake the whole way. I just knew he was hurt bad because he did not respond to anything. The vet took him right in and gave him a good looking over. He finally started responding. As it turned out he was just dazed. He was dazed well over 10 minutes. The longest 10 minutes of my life. Thank God he was alright!!! I still get upset when I think about what happened. We are always so careful with Quigley. Especially when the daughters dog is near. Unfortunately accidents do happen. My family thought I was protective before that happened. I am doubly so now.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderful news. Very happy Penny is ok!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent news! Happy to hear she's okay!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad to hear that all is well!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no! that would be terrifying! I am glad she is doing well. You were very lucky, I know people that have Chi's that have had company and they sat on them and it didnt end so well :-( Between stories like this and some of the stories here about children picking them up and throwing or dropping them, with mine being so small I usually put them up if I have more than just a few people over. If I leave them out I take the puppy stairs away so they cannot be on the couch but then I watch them like a hawk as most of the company that comes over do not pay attention to where they are walking :-( If I have children or a lot of people over then I put them in their crate.


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh gosh, that is absolutely terrifying!! 

I'm so glad she is ok now! You must be so relieved.


----------

